# 3 Ireland versus O2: how does coverage compare?



## Jack The Lad (23 Mar 2008)

Thinking of transferring my mobile to 3 Ireland from O2. I'd save about €220 per year off my bill, based on running my average usage through each of their pay-monthly plans. Better in my pocket than theirs.

Couple of questions for anyone who's using 3 Ireland, or who's made the same changeover-

How does their coverage compare, especially in Wexford area?

Any reasons not to transfer?

Thanks.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Mar 2008)

*Re: 3G versus O2: how does coverage compare?*

Who are you with now? 3 ireland or Vodafone 3G?


----------



## Jack The Lad (23 Mar 2008)

I'm with O2 now.

Thinking of changing to 3 Ireland.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Mar 2008)

I would advise you not to. I was with them for a year and I moved back to Vodafone after billing errors and phone problems which they refused to resolve. They gave me the rounaround for several weeks and when my year was up I upped and left them.

Coverage is comparable to o2. They default to Vodafone where 3 don't have a signal so you should be pretty well covered. 

Their customer support is very poor (see above). It is all based in India and they work from scripts also they are very hard to understand at times.  So if you have a problem not on their scripts you will have problems. So basically they are good value provided you never have a problem and you never have to call them.


----------



## Jack The Lad (23 Mar 2008)

God, that would put me off them straight away. Disaster trying to handle problems with badly paid operators over a crackely line to Asia.

Thanks Bond


----------



## Christy (26 Mar 2008)

I have been with 3 for over 2 years now and have had no problems with them.  My bills are at least €20pm cheaper than O2 and Vodafone.  I wouldn't switch back to give them money for nothing.

Christy


----------



## bond-007 (26 Mar 2008)

It is great while you have no problems with them. Once you have an issue the fun starts with the Mumbai gang.


----------



## Joseph29 (27 Mar 2008)

DON'T. I am with 3. Apart from their customer service which speak a form of English that to the Irish ear might as well be Klingon. When making a call it is a miricale if you get connected the 1st time, and if you do the person you are calling can not hear you. It is not just me, my wife and friends are having the same problem. I have also just returned from a trip to China where 3 have no coverage. 1.25 billion people and the worlds largest exporters. 3 have no coverage!


----------



## laoisfan (27 Mar 2008)

*Re: 3G versus O2: how does coverage compare?*



bond-007 said:


> Who are you with now? 3 ireland or Vodafone 3G?





			
				Jack The Lad said:
			
		

> Thinking of transferring my mobile to 3 Ireland from O2.


----------



## bond-007 (27 Mar 2008)

What is worse is that they do not call termination agreements with alot of operators. What this means is that it is not possible to call certain mobiles/countries from your 3 phone in Ireland. You cannot text anyone in Holland for example. 
At best it is half a service. There is a reason the other operators charge what they do, they do provide a full service to their customers.


----------



## Joseph29 (27 Mar 2008)

You can not text anyone on any network from a 3 phone if they are roaming in China.


----------

